
Tony Fadell’s Struggle to Build Nest - dogecoinbase
https://daringfireball.net/misc/2016/03/the-information-tony-fadell.html
======
dogecoinbase
(This is an archive of the story hosted by John Gruber -- if he takes it down,
the sharing link is
[http://go.theinformation.com/d9e0d5](http://go.theinformation.com/d9e0d5),
which asks for your e-mail address. I know HN folks are pretty anti-paywall
but this article is original reporting that's well worth reading.)

